# tandis que / pendant que



## turquesa

Quelle est la différence enter "tandis que" et "pandant que"?


----------



## Helene13

Bonjour !

Il est traducteur, tandis qu'elle est interprète. (opposition)

Tandis qu'il /Pendant qu'il fait la vaisselle, elle regarde la télé. (= dans le même temps)

)

H.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Autrefois, "tandis que" et "pendant que" pouvaient soit signifier "dans le même temps que", soit "à l'opposé"

Aujourd'hui, "tandis que" a conservé les deux sens alors que "pendant que" n'a plus que celui de "dans le même temps que"


----------



## lenAmi

Helene13 said:


> Il est traducteur, tandis qu'elle est interprète. (opposition)



Est-ce qu'on utilise cette construction dans la langue courante?


----------



## Riv

CARNESECCHI said:


> Bonjour,
> Autrefois, "tandis que" et "pendant que" pouvaient soit signifier "dans le même temps que", soit "à l'opposé"
> 
> Aujourd'hui, "tandis que" a conservé les deux sens alors que "pendant que" n'a plus que celui de "dans le même temps que"



Je suis d'accord avec Carnesecchi.


----------



## Calamitintin

Pendant que (en même temps que) : oui, très souvent. A l'oral comme à l'écrit.
Tandis que (par opposition à) : à l'écrit seulement
Tandis que (en même temps que) : à l'écrit seulement et rarement il me semble.


----------



## Riv

lenAmi said:


> Est-ce qu'on utilise cette construction dans la langue courante?


Oui IenAmi, on l'utilise dans la langue courante. Toutefois, dans le language parlé, plus familier, on utilise davantage "alors que".


----------



## lenAmi

Calamitintin said:


> Tandis que (par opposition à) : à l'écrit seulement


 Oui, c'est ce que j'en pensais..
Donc a l'oral ca serait: 
 Il est medecin et elle est traductrice?


----------



## lenAmi

Riv said:


> Oui IenAmi, on l'utilise dans la langue courante. Toutefois, dans le language parlé, plus familier, on utilise davantage "alors que".


En [dans?] chaque de ces deux cas:
-en même temps que
-par opposition à ?


----------



## Riv

peux-tu être plus clair dans ta demande? je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris..


----------



## LV4-26

lenAmi said:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'en pensais..
> Donc a l'oral ca serait:
> Il est medecin et elle est traductrice?


Oui. Ou bien, si l'on veut garder l'idée d'opposition sans recourir à _tandis que_ :
Il est médecin et elle, elle est traductrice
Ou encore
Il est médecin et elle traductrice.
Ou même
Lui, il est médecin et elle traductrice.


----------



## Calamitintin

lenAmi said:


> En [dans?] chaque de ces deux cas:
> -en même temps que
> -par opposition à ?



"Dans chacun de ces deux cas"
Et oui, dans les deux cas. 
Dans le sens "par opposition à" c'est très utilisé à l'oral comme à l'écrit ;
_Il est très bon en informatique *alors que* sa copine, elle, ne comprend rien._
Dans le sens "en même temps que" c'est plutôt utilisé à l'écrit mais ça se dit aussi à l'oral.
_Le téléphone s'est mis à sonner *alors que *j'étais dans mon bain._


----------



## lenAmi

LV4-26 said:


> Oui. Ou bien, si l'on veut garder l'idée d'opposition sans recourir à _tandis que_ :
> Il est médecin et elle, elle est traductrice
> Ou encore
> Il est médecin et elle traductrice.
> Ou même
> Lui, il est médecin et elle traductrice.


 c'est tres interessant, merci beaucoup. 
j'aime bien ces constructions..


----------



## lenAmi

Calamitintin said:


> "Dans chacun de ces deux cas"
> Et oui, dans les deux cas.
> Dans le sens "par opposition à" c'est très utilisé à l'oral comme à l'écrit ;
> _Il est très bon en informatique *alors que* sa copine, elle, ne comprend rien._
> Dans le sens "en même temps que" c'est plutôt utilisé à l'écrit mais ça se dit aussi à l'oral.
> _Le téléphone s'est mis à sonner *alors que *j'étais dans mon bain._



Ah oui! c'est ce que j'ai voulu savoir 
merci!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Boinjour,
Juste un petit détail de ponctuation et un commentaire:
_(1) Il est médecin et elle, traductrice_.
_(2) Lui, il est médecin et elle*,* traductrice_. (mais ce n'est pas très équilibré, j'aurais prérére "_et elle, elle est ..._" pour faire pendant à "_Lui, il est ..._" ou bien _"__Lui est médecein et elle, traductrice")_

Ceci dit, c'est la phrase (1) que je préfère, et de loin.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Pourrait-on changer "tandis que" avec " pendant que" dans ce joli proverbe français ?

Le proverbe d'origine : _il faut battre le fer tandis qu'il est chaud_.
_Le proverbe changé : il faut battre le fer pendant qu'il est chaud_.


----------



## janpol

je le connais avec "quand"


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Intéressant ! je ne le savais pas !
Merci beaucoup Jean.


----------



## Mout

mais pour ta question d'hier, c'est oui, tu peux ici changer tandis par pendant.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Parfait !
Merci beaucoup Mout de votre réponse.


----------



## LV4-26

Mout said:


> mais pour ta question d'hier, c'est oui, tu peux ici changer tandis par pendant.


Je dirais même que _pendant_ est, pour moi, légèrement plus naturel dans ce contexte.
Cela dit, comme janpol, je ne connais ce proverbe qu'avec _quand._

Dans le même ordre idée, je dis plutôt
_Il faut manger pendant que c'est chaud_
et jamais
_Il faut manger tandis que c'est chaud.
_
Ici, il s'agit probablement d'une question de registre : _tandis que_ est un peu trop formel pour faire partie de mon vocabulaire habituel à l'oral....dans son sens temporel, en tout cas.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

LV4-26 said:


> Je dirais même que _pendant_ est, pour moi, légèrement plus naturel dans ce contexte.
> Cela dit, comme janpol, je ne connais ce proverbe qu'avec _quand._


Bonjour
Au fait, c'est dans l'un de mes livres français que l'on voit ce proverbe avec Tandis que, mais son auteur est un étranger !
Autrement dit, le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle,
Et je sais que vous les francophones, vous avez rasion ! car le français  est votre langue maternelle ! et je crois toujours à ce que vous dites  sans hésiter !

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai compris que "tandis que" exprime une opposition simultanée.

Julien va au centre culturel/Marielle a un entretien/ Michel a un client à voir.

"Julien va au centre culturel, tandis que Marielle a un entretien à Lille. Par contre, Julien a un client à voir"

Mais, est-il possible aussi de dire?

"Julien doit aller au centre culturel, tandis que Marielle a un entretien à Lille. Par contre, Julien doit aller voir client"

Merci d''avance


----------



## janpol

> "Julien doit aller au centre culturel, tandis que Marielle a un entretien à Lille. Par contre, Julien doit aller voir UN client"


oui, on peut le dire.
Tu peux aussi dire : "Julien doit aller au centre culturel, pendant que Marielle a un entretien à Lille et* que* Julien va voir un client" (les conjonctions de subordination peuvent souvent être reprises par "que" qui évite une répétition)

Notons que, même si on utilise plutôt "tandis que" pour exprimer l'opposition, celle-ci peut être présente aussi dans une phrase construite avec "pendant que" : Pendant que tu dors, moi, je me tue au travail.


----------



## ilie86

Merci beaucoup. Tu a été très gentil.

Merci de ton explication. C'est la même chose avec tandis que (reprise par que en évitant la répétition)

"Julien doit aller au centre culturel, tandis que Marielle a un entretien à Lille et que Julien va voir UN client" ?


----------



## janpol

Oui, "que" remplace, dans la coordination de propositions _(c'est le cas ici)_ n'importe quelle conjonction de subordination. ( Grevisse § 1079 - a3)


----------

